# Mystery kanji



## Dylancsexton (Mar 18, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone, 

I have to apologize, I know there are kanji readers that are actually quite good, but im a little stumped. Any help would be greatly appreciated for knowledge on the maker. Cheers and thanks in advance for the assistance. 

Dylan Sexton


----------



## sackhoi (Mar 18, 2022)

This is probably the knife if you google these words
堺味正作 本霞 柳刃


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 18, 2022)

Awesome!!!!!!. I will check it out thank you. Cheers.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## EShin (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes, 堺味正作 so made by Sakai Ajimasa. The sharpener of this blade is Tomoyuki Ajioka, one of the lesser known traditional craftsman in Sakai (his name is usually undisclosed).


----------



## adam92 (Mar 19, 2022)

Good to see lefty knife here


----------



## Dylancsexton (Mar 19, 2022)

EShin said:


> Yes, 堺味正作 so made by Sakai Ajimasa. The sharpener of this blade is Tomoyuki Ajioka, one of the lesser known traditional craftsman in Sakai (his name is usually undisclosed).


That's awesome. Thank you very much for the help. Much appreciated. Cheers


----------

